# Is this a 1960 Ariens with a replaced drive train?



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Going to pick this up tomorrow. Couldn't tell by the pictures or owner if it's 1960. 

Does anyone know if they used that particular Lauson sticker besides 1960 on the engine?

ariens snowblower

Thanks and fingers crossed. I'll update either way.


----------



## G_P (May 14, 2015)

I'm no expert, but it looks old enough to be a 60. Someone added on the electric start and moved the gas tank farther outboard at a later date. IIRC the early electric start motors were round.

The numbers from the tags on the motor and machine will help narrow it down considerably. Ariens still has all the records from the 60's and if you Email them, they'll go dig through the paper files to see if they can find the year your machine was built.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

At 50.00, i would get it .... worst situation, put a 6.5 hp Predator on it for 99.00 ..... They are great machines, these older ones, I have 2 ... a 10M6 and a 10M4, both with new engines .....

You also want to consider SnowHog or Trak tires ....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Fifty bucks, oh yah !!


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

That is just amazing. 56 years old, and from appearance at least seems to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

get the numbers off of it and check scott's ariens info web page


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

The more I look at the pictures the more I don't think it is a 1960. The engine sticker that says Lauson seems like the same as the 1960's on Scots website, however the carb looks updated. Perhaps that was just replaced/modified. I know it doesn't have the gear drive but was hoping it was a modified version. If the engine is indeed a 4.5hp I am not sure what to think.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

(copy of an email I sent to Ryan about this machine)

Hey Ryan,
looks interesting! It could be a 1960..hard to say yet though..
yes, I think that style of nameplate was used in 1960..but if it is a 1960, then thats probably not the original nameplate.

A 1960 with an unmodified transmission is very obvious..it has the shifter:










but many 1960's were retrofitted with a friction disk..
For those modified units, there are two main clues to it being a 1960:

1. If the nameplate was not replaced, it should still have the shifter diagram attached:










although it could have been cut off..if so, that should also be fairly obvious.
the nameplate could also be replaced.

2. The biggest clue is the engine..*only* 1960 models had the 4.5hp engine.
Lauson H45D.

So if it has one, or both of those, its a 1960! 
If it has neither, its probably a 1961 or 1962.

Scot


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Scot. I am hopeful, but not too sure. 

As I said the engine decal (not the tag as that's not pictured) looks exactly like the 1960's on your site. See here the left engine is the one I am trying to identify and the right is the 1960 from Scot's site: 









And here is what my 1961 engine decal looks like: 










As you can see my 1961 is very different! Finally I believe the 1962 changed to a rectangle heater box more common with the 10,000 series blowers: 










Anyway, without the engine tag or body tag I won't know for sure until I see it.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

So did you get it home yet ????


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Does not look it. The guy keeps reposting it. I am temped to pick up myself.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Lol i was thinking the same, its enticing.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

That is true...the problem is you need more than one to restore them properly. This would be number 2 for me.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

If a 60 original, it would have the "dashboard" even if the shifter (gear transmission) had been replaced....unless a newer set of handlebars were installed. It would also be a 4.5 hp Lausen engine with the "spaceship" updraft carburetor. MH


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

I do not think it's a 60. The 60's that are on Scott's site do not have the handle on the top of the chute. 
The model I have has the up draft carburetor. Mine is a 5.5 horsepower. I think it's a 61.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

how is that machine not grabbed yet? 
is it that important it has to be a 1960?


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Just picked it up. 10M-L55 SN 00403. Really clean unit.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

AriensProMike said:


> Just picked it up. 10M-L55 SN 00403. Really clean unit.


Glad you got it! I figured it was a 61 and the carb isn't original so I passed on it as I have a 61 already. Congrats on the score.


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks. I have another machine that I am going steal the gas tank and carb from. I just needs to find a carb cover.


----------

